# Kaufberatung für Gaming PC (ohne Software) 650-700€



## rafinator (12. September 2014)

*Kaufberatung für Gaming PC (ohne Software) 650-700€*

Jaa hallo,

mir wurde angeboten mal meinen Warenkorb preiszugeben, da ich neu ins PC-Gaming einsteige und als Student nicht sonderlich viel Geld zur Verfügung habe. Vlt kennt ihr ja preisgünstigere Zusammensetzungen oder habt generelle Tipps für mich.

Nur als Info. Der Preis liegt derzeit bei 674€ (ohne Windows, ohne Office, ohne Bildschirm)! Und das ist auch okay so, der Rest wird getrennt erledigt.
Zudem kann ich ihn nicht selbst zusammenbauen, bestelle ihn also bei one.de als System.

Falls ihr noch Infos braucht, fragt einfach, dann jetzt hier erstmal mein System:


- PC Gehäuse AeroCool XPredator X1 Evil Black Ed. Midi-Tower (ATX)

 - PC Prozessor AM3+ (FX-Serie) AMD FX-8350 8x 4.0 GHz

 - PC Kühler Alpenföhn SuperSilent SI
 - PC Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 Dual Channel (2x 4GB)
  - PC Grafikkarte PCI-E 2048 MB AMD Radeon R9 270X, 2x DVI, HDMI, DP  - PC Mainboard AM3 Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 (Chipsatz AMD 760G/mATX)  - PC 1. Festplatte 1000 GB SATA III Seagate ST1000DX001 *Hybrid*

 - PC 1. Laufwerk 22x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk
  - PC Netzteil 500 Watt Netzteil, OEM
  - PC Soundkarte Onboard Sound

Wiegesagt bin neu im PC-Geschäft und ich weiß, dass es viel besseres gibt mit Crossfire Technik und Riesen-SSDs und i7 Cores, aber mein Geldbeutel und mein Wille haben sich derzeit bei gegebener Preisklasse die Hände geschüttelt, von daher bitte ich das zu beachten.
Laut Tests und Youtube-Demonstrationen ist dieses System leistungsfähig genug um derzeit alles auf Ultra oder sehr hoch spielen zu können und das reicht mir auch eig erstmal aus.

Äußert einfach mal eure Meinung, bin gespannt, welches Feedback ich bekomme.

 


----------



## iPol0nski (12. September 2014)

Also für 700€ lässt sich schon was ganz gutes zusammenbauen  Ich würde dir aber trotzdem raten das selber zusammen zu bauen...dafür benötigt man nicht viel (1x Schraubenzieher, ein Paar Kabelbinder und ne Zange wegen den Kabelbindern) so sparst du Geld(was du in die Hardware stecken kannst) und der Zusammenbau ist wirklich nicht schwer(hierzu gibt es genug Tutorials bei YouTube).

Was ich dir Vorschlagen würde wäre so ein System:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-22-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Sharkoon VS4-W mit Sichtfenster
1 x EVGA 500B Bronze  500W ATX 2.3 (100-B1-0500-KR)

Summe aller Bestpreise: 695,86 Euro

Hier  hast du einen deutlich besseren CPU und auch eine Grafikkarte die ca 15% schneller ist. Die Festplatte die ich rausgesucht habe ist zwar keine Hybrid aber die 8Gb Flashspeicher bringen dir keinen nennenswerten Vorteil, falls du unbedingt die Hybrid Festplatte nehmen willst würde ich dir Raten einfach noch 20€ drauf zu legen oder du musst halt auf den CPU Kühler verzichten! Die 20€ würde ich aber keinesfalls bei der restlichen Hardware sparen!

Insbesondere vor dem Prozessor muss ich dich warnen!!!! Die AMD werben zwar mit einem hohen Takt und bis zu 8 Kernen, allerdings erreicht der von dir ausgewählte CPU nicht viel mehr Leistung als ein i3! Der Xeon den ich rein geschrieben habe hat die Leistung eines i7 und beherrscht auch Hyper-Threading (d.h er hat zwar nur 4 Kerne aber "generiert" insgesamt 8 Threads(virtuelle Kerne))

Also mit dem von mir beschriebenen System hast d bis zu 50% mehr Leistung als mit deinem!


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2014)

Jo, iPolonskis PC wäre Top für den Preis - das geht kaum besser. Man könnte maximal ne billigere CPU (Core i5)  und Board nehmen und dafür als Grafikkarte eine R9 290, das wäre AKTUELL dann schneller für Games - aber für die Zukunft wäre der Xeon besser, denn FALLS die R9 280X dann mal nicht mehr ausreicht, wird der Xeon seine Vorteile im Vergleich zu einem Core i5 vermutlich schon nutzen können,  und dann muss man nur ne neue Graka einbauen. 

Ein bisschen ließe sich auch sparen, wenn man den Xeon E3-1230v3 nimmt - der ist etwas älter, aber fast identisch, und bei dem kann man problemlos auch ein Board mit dem älteren und inzwischen billigeren H87-Chipsatz nehmen.


Einen PC gleichstark wie der One-PC würdest Du mit "Selberzusammenstellen" an sich schon für 500€ hinkriegen. Auch weil AMD bei CPUs inzwischen (außer für HTPCs ohne extra Grafikkarte) bei Preis-Leistung leider nichts mehr taugen.

Ne hybrid-Festplatte bringt dir auch wenig Vorteile - da macht es viel mehr aus, ob du bei der CPU/Grafikkarte mehr ausgeben kannst. Nimm lieber ne normale und rüste irgendwann mit ner SSD auf, wo dann Windows neu draufkommt.


Ein Tipp: wenn Du die Links von ipolonski nimmst, dort die Links zu hardwareversand.de klickst, und nach immer jedes Produkt einzeln zuerst den Warenkorb legen, erst dann den nächsten Preisvergleich-Links anklickst, dann hast Du im Schnitt sehr gute Preise (die sind ohne Preisvergleich bei hardwareversand oft was teurer), und am Ende kommt dann aus dem Shop-Menü links bei "Service" noch "Rechner-Zusammenbau" dazu - kostet 30€.  und falls es etwas da nicht auf Lagr gibt: es gibt zu allen Produkten auch Alternativen, Hauptsache Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3, irgendein H97-Board, 2x4GB DDR3-RAM 1600MHz und irgendeine AMD R9 280X mit 2-3 Lüftern


----------



## rafinator (12. September 2014)

Wow. Okay. Bin etwas baff, da das alles mir unbekannte CPUs sind. Die Graka sagt mir was, weil ich ja die 270x drin gehabt hätte. Schön, dasses mit der 280X sogar hinhaut. 
Intel XEON sagt mir leider garnichts.
Das gehäuse würde auch bei mir reinpassen, ist nur son Platz vorgesehn im Schreibtisch, dh. die Sichtfenster bringen bei mir jetzt nichts...

Ich hoffe das ist generell kein Problem, dass der Pc praktisch links und rechts nur ca. 1-2cm Platz hat bis dann das Holz vom Schreibtisch kommt. Er steht schon etwas "umschlossen" in meinem Schreibtisch.

Nehmen wir mal an ich kaufe mir alles und baue das dann zusammen, dann habe ich doch keine Garantie, dass mir nichtwas kaputtgeht, falls ich dochmal iwas falsch anschließe. Und die ganzen nötigen kabel und Anschlüsse werden mitgeliefert??


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2014)

Der Intel Xeon 1230/1231 für den Sockel 1150 ist wie ein Intel Core i7 für den gleichen Sockel, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat. Im Vergleich zum Core i5 haben die i7 pro Kern 2 "Threads", d.h. 8 Threads, was sie wie eine Acht-Kern-CPU arbeiten lässt. Die Xeons sind eigentlich für Server gedacht, aber da sie seit 4-5 Jahren an sich nix anderes als ein core i5 oder i7 sind, kann man sie auch "normal" und mit ganz normalen, günstigen Mainboards nutzen.

Wegen der Schreibtischs: gut isses nicht, wenn er zu sehr eingeschlossen sind, aber wenn er hinten Luft hat, also der Tisch nicht zu ist, dann wären 1-2cm links und rechts völlig okay. Wenn Du die Maße nennst, kann man auch andere Gehäuse suchen.


Wegen des Zusammenbauens: bei meinem Vorschlag macht das ja der Shop für 30€, und wenn du es selber machst: Stromkabel kann man unmöglich ohne massive Gewalt falsch anschließen,  bei Datenkabeln kann man auch nix kaputtmachen, höchstens ein Laufwerk da anschließen, wo der PC es nicht schon für eine Windows-Installation nutzen kann. Und bei den kleinen Steckern, die vom Gehäuse zum Board gehen und für "PC einschalten" usw. da sind, kann man sich zwar vertun, obwohl im Mainboardhandbuch an sich genau steht, welcher Stecker wo drankommt - aber da kann man nix kaputtmachen. A

nsonsten muss man nur die CPU korrekt in den Sockel des Mainboards einlegen, den man vorher mit einen kleinen Hebel "aufmacht", und wenn die CPU drinsitzt, macht man den Hebel zu, damit die CPU fest sitzt. Du hast Aussparungen und Markierungen, falsch kann man die CPU nicht einlegen, wenn man da halbwegs hinschaut. Beim RAM isses ähnlich: einfach sehr feste einstecken, bis 2 kleine Hebelchen von alleine einrasten. Auch da gibt es Aussparungen, so dass es nur in eine Richtung passt ohne Hammer    Bei der Grafikkarte merkt man auch, ob die korrekt drinsteckt. 

Das schwierigste ist an sich, das Board genau passend einzubauen, ohne anzuecken. Und es müssen an den Stellen, wo es Löcher für Schrauben hat, Abstandhalter in die Halteplatte des Gehäuses - und auch NUR dort. Das zweitschwierigste ist der CPU-Kühler, aber auch das geht einfacher, als viele denken, wenn man nicht übervorsichtig ist. Viele trauen sich nicht, auch mal feste zu drücken, obwohl es nötig ist.

Und halt auch immer vor dem "Basteln" sich erden - Hand an Wasserhahn packen oder so. Erst dann die Bauteile anfassen und einbauen.


Und vorher auch mal den ein oder anderern Guide/Tutorial anschauen, vlt auch als Video.


----------



## rafinator (12. September 2014)

Hab mal alle Links angeklickt und mit hardwareversand kombiniert. Ist preislich zwar etwashöher als die prophezeiten 698, aber das ist halt dann hardwareversand.de

Lüfter, Gehäuse und CPU müsste ich ausweichen, da diese nicht verkauft werden von hardwareversand.

Gehe grad nochmal alles durch, weil ich glaube die 30€ gönne ich mir wirklich für den Zusammenbau, daher bräuchte ich alle Teile von hardwareversand. Falls es keine Ausweichhardware gibt, muss ich eben doch bei 2 Versandhäusern bestellen (mindfactory hätte die fehlenden 3 Teile Gehäuse, Lüfter und CPU) und muss es halt selbst zusammenbauen... halb so wild zur Not.

edit: Habe dieses Gehäuse gefunden, welches mit einer breite von 18cm sogar noch mehr Luift hat als das mit 20cm... aber passt da auch alles rein von der besagten Hardware? Weiss ja nicht wie groß son Mainboard ist...
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/...di+Tower,+ATX,+schwarz,+ohne+Netzteil.article

edit2: Und wenn der hier: http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel/127193/Alpenföhn+Sella+2011+CPU-Kühler+-+92mm.article der besagte Lüfter ist und auch vom Steckplatz/Sockel (wie auch immer) passt, dann gäbe es sogar alles auf hardwareversand.de!!
Cool! Gebt grad nochmal bescheid und dann speichere ich mir den Warenkorb. Ist zwar etwas über 700€ aber okay.. hab eh Geburtstag nächste Woche wird schon werden...


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2014)

Wie breit ist denn der Schacht Deines Schreibtischs? Das Cooltek ist schon ziemlich klein auch was die mögliche Grafikkartenlänge angeht. 

Hier wäre mehr Platz Xigmatek Mach Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder auch AeroCool VS-3 Advance Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland beide  18cm breit und auch 2x USB3.0 - bei dem Cooltek ist nur 1x 3.0, das riecht danach, dass Du dafür ein langes Kabel durchs ganze Gehäuse verlegen und dann hinten am PC anschließen musst, so das 1x USB hinten am PC wegfällt. Bei 2x USB3.0-Port an der Gehäusefront aber hast Du normalerweise EINEN Stecker, der intern aufs Board kommt und beide Ports versorgt und somit auch den onboard-Anschluss des Boards ausnutzt

Die CPU wird sehr wohl auch bei hardwareversand verkauft - kostet derzeit ca 223€ Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Der Kühler passt NICHT, aber den müsste es auch für Sockel 1150 geben. Hier wären zwei sehr leichte, die passen Raijintek Rhea (0R100005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Prolimatech Basic 45 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (12. September 2014)

Alternativ den Scythe Katana 4 als Lüfter nehmen. Der passt auch auf den Sockel und wird von Hardwareversand verbaut. Die verbauen nämlich nur Kühler bis 500g. Kostet 20€, ist also ein bisschen teurer als der Stella. 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## rafinator (13. September 2014)

Okay, bin grad extrem kaputt und müde. ich werde die Tage nochmal aufzählen und gleichzeitig anfragen, ob alle hardware-Teile so passen...... aber eine Frage:

Warum habt ihr kein Laufwerk mit aufgezählt?? Ich meine dasist doch auch sehr wichtig oder?!


----------



## donma08 (13. September 2014)

Wofür? Ich hab seit ca. 6 Jahren keins mehr im Rechner und auch nie gebraucht/vermisst


----------



## iPol0nski (13. September 2014)

Man braucht heut zutage kaum noch ein Laufwerk... wenn du unbedingt eins willst kannst du entweder aus einem älteren PC eins ausbauen(sollte aber Sata Anschlüsse haben) oder einfach eins Kaufen(Preis ca 11€ also nicht die Welt). Hier reicht eins von der ganz einfachen Art https://geizhals.de/samsung-sh-224db-schwarz-sh-224db-bebe-a968650.html dieses hier riecht völlig!
Habe das nur weggelassen da die meisten so etwas noch aus älteren PCs haben und man es nicht dringend braucht!


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2014)

Also, ich würde auf jeden Fall noch ein DVD-LW mit reinnehmen - kostet selbst als Brenner nur 11-13€. Man KANN zwar Windows auch per USB-Stick installieren, und fast jedes Game kann man auch per dem eh nötigen Client (Origin, Steam usw. ) einfach runterladen - aber manche Games brauchen dann doch noch die DVD, z.B. Pro Evolution Soccer (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das beim kommenden PES 15 auch noch so ist) oder Risen 3. Da wäre man ohne Laufwerk aufgeschmissen, außer man holt sich illegale Cracks von dubiosen Seiten...


----------



## rafinator (13. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie breit ist denn der Schacht Deines Schreibtischs? Das Cooltek ist schon ziemlich klein auch was die mögliche Grafikkartenlänge angeht.
> 
> Hier wäre mehr Platz Xigmatek Mach Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder auch AeroCool VS-3 Advance Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland beide  18cm breit und auch 2x USB3.0 - bei dem Cooltek ist nur 1x 3.0, das riecht danach, dass Du dafür ein langes Kabel durchs ganze Gehäuse verlegen und dann hinten am PC anschließen musst, so das 1x USB hinten am PC wegfällt. Bei 2x USB3.0-Port an der Gehäusefront aber hast Du normalerweise EINEN Stecker, der intern aufs Board kommt und beide Ports versorgt und somit auch den onboard-Anschluss des Boards ausnutzt
> 
> ...


Wiegesagt, mit dem Lüfter schau ich die Tage nochmal und mein Schreibtisch ist 23cm breit... daher wäre zwischen 18-20cm ein Gehäuse am besten, damit es nicht zu eng wird. Länge und Höhe sollten denke ich kein Problem sein, da passt eig. jede übliche Gehäuse rein, was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe.


----------



## rafinator (21. September 2014)

Soo, Geburtstag ist rum und die Bestellung der Komponenten rückt näher.
Habe derzeit diesen Warenkorb: 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f253892b534a22d617f020dcf20fdccf1abb78d59f

Gibt es da auf den ersten Blick für einen Hardware-Fan irgendetwas, was sich beißt oder nicht passt? Denke, dass ich P/L-mäßig sehr gut dabei bin, da ich auch nochmal 60€ einspare von r9 280X zu ner 280. Habe mir sagen lassen, dass der Unterschied nicht wirlich groß ist und ein Spiel, was ne 280 nicht packt wird ne 280X auch nicht viel besser hinbekommen.

Und nebenbei noch: Reichen 450W vom Netzteil?? Überall lese ich man solle vllt 500-550W nehmen.... :/ Was meint ihr?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Nein, passt soweit. Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der R9 280 und der R9 280X beträgt rund 15%. Und was die Netzteile angeht, reicht da ein hochwertiges mit 450 Watt völlig aus. Billige Netzteile versprechen zwar theoretisch bspw. 500 Watt leisten zu können, erreichen das in der Praxis allerdings selten bis nie, daher würdest du dann den PC mit so einem Netzteil nicht betreiben können. Daher wird sicherheitshalber eine höhere Wattzahl empfohlen, um die Lauffähigkeit zu gewährleisten.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens noch


----------



## rafinator (22. September 2014)

Okay, mh also derzeit hab ich ja die 280 drin für 175€. Es gibt jetzt ganz viele 280X von 220-260€, dh. worin unterscheiden die sich denn jetzt nochmal oder kann man da getrost zur günstigsten greifen?

Danke


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Hauptunterschied bei den verschiedenen Modellen sind die Kühler, die darauf installiert sind und teilweise die Taktraten, die angehoben wurden. Würde dir die Hersteller MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte oder Sapphire empfehlen. Evtl. noch die HIS-Version mit dem IceQ-Kühlkörper.


----------



## rafinator (22. September 2014)

Okay, ja sehr wahrscheinlich leg ich einfach auf die 280X n 30er drauf und hol mir ne 770er, wennsie die Woche sinken sollte im Preis, derzeit bei 260€


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Ja, vielleicht sinken die Preise jetzt mit der Einführung der neuen Nvidia-Karten. Sonst kriegst du aber bei AMD in dem Preissegment allerdings mehr Leistung für's Geld. Von Nvidia würde ich im Moment nur die GTX 970 empfehlen, die hat teilweise die Leistung von der R9 290X und kostet so viel wie die R9 290.


----------



## rafinator (22. September 2014)

Die 970 sprengt allerdings meinen finanziellen Rahmen komplett weg. Die 770 ist nahezu genauso teuer wie die 280X und hat in Tests besser abgeschnitten. Zudem ahbe ich gelesen, dass sich Geforce und Intel desöfteren mal toll "ergänzen" bei Spielen. In der jetzigen Konfig bin ich bei dem Maximum, was ich ausgeben will angekommen und ich glaube mit nem XEON E3 1231 v3 und der geforce gtx 770 fahre ich ganz gut... 
Wenn das 450W be quiet System Power 7 bulk Netzteil ausreicht, dann steht dem Kauf nichts mehr im Wege. Wollte halt nochmal 2 Tage warten, weil die 770 ja evtl. nochmal runtergehen könnte. Ansonsten wäre 260€ ein akzeptabler Preis... das wären ja dann gerade mal 15-30€ mehr als die 280X und bei diversen GPU Vergleichtests ist sie um ne halbe Note besser.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Ja, war ja auch nur ein Beispiel mit der GTX 970  Wenn du die Nvidia-Karte haben willst, nimm sie. Schlecht ist sie nicht. Bei den Test verlasse ich mich meistens auf Computerbase.de, die machen das meiner Ansicht nach sehr gut und unparteiisch. GPU-Boss soll ja angeblich von Nvidia gesponsort werden, deswegen schneiden da die Nvidia-Karten teilweise besser ab als die Konkurrenz


----------



## rafinator (22. September 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis!

Nun, da meine Hardware feststeht soweit habe ich dann doch noch andere Fragen, die sich nicht direkt auf die Hardwarezusamenstellung beziehen, aber, da ich ja dennoch einen neuen PC brauche, hier gut reinpassen denke ich.

Und zwar:

Habe derzeit Windows 7, würdet ihr zum 8er upgraden oder geben die sich nicht viel und ich kann auch bei Win7 bleiben?
Maus, Tastatur und Headset? Wo solltem man am wenigsten sparen? Bin nicht bereit für die Sachennochmal 150-250€ hinzulegen 
Braucht man unbedingt eine Vollversion von einem Virenschutz oder reichen da bekannte Free Versionen zum runterladen?

Danke schonmal auch hier!


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

Umsteigen brauchst  Du nicht, wenn Du eh schon win7 hast, solange es jedenfalls auch ne 64Bit-Version ist

Maus: von Shakoon gibt es günstige, die auch nicht schlecht sind, zB die Drakonia. Und Tastatur, da gibt es auch viele um die 40-50€ - große Unterschiede gibt es da nicht. Bei nem Headset: zum gleichen Preis Kopfhörer + Mic wäre zwar qualitativ besser, aber ein USB-Headset wäre halt "simpler", einfach anstecken und los. Is halt die Frage, was du dafür dann ausgeben willst


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Beim Windows würde ich auch nicht upgraden. Bei Maus und Tastatur würde ich dir raten, mal in einen Elektroladen zu gehen und dir dort ein paar der Mäuse anzuschauen, wie sie in deiner Hand liegen. Selbiges gilt für die Tastaturen. Ich persönlich nutze eine Razor Death Adder und das Microsoft Sidewinder X4, das aber meines Wissens nur noch schwer zu bekommen ist. Ausreichend wäre eigentlich schon die Sharkoon-Kombination Sharkoon FireGlider Black, USB ab €19,38 oder die von Herbboy empfohlene Sharkoon Drakonia Black, USB ab €29,99 und als Tastatur die Sharkoon Skiller, USB, DE ab €14,15. Als Headset benutze ich persönlich das beyerdynamic MMX 2 Digital Gaming Headset ab €54,--, aber mir war es wegen den Let's Plays auch wichtig, ein anständiges Mikro zu haben und da war das für den Preis das Beste. 

Einen kostenpflichtigen Virenscanner brauchst du natürlich nicht, ich denke, bei mir wäre der auch nicht nötig, aber ich teile mir jetzt mit einem Kumpel drei Kaspersky-Lizenzen. Das sind dann einmal im Jahr 20€, das ist es mir dann schon wert. Von den kostenfreien Scannern soll Avast noch ganz gut sein.


----------



## rafinator (22. September 2014)

Also ich habe derzeit eine etwas in die Jahre gekommene Razer Copperhead und meine Tastatur ist halt im Lappi^^

Interessiere mich derzeit für die Logitech G502 und die Logitech g105 Tastatur. Da ich kaum chatte oder dergleichen würde ich dann eher am Headset sparen wollen. ~30€

Hab ichn Knall oder denkt ihr, dass es gute headsets in der Preisklasse gibt? Mir wurde mal das Creative Fatal1ty empfohlen für ca. 30€.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

Für 30€ ist das "gut", aber 30€ ist halt an sich schon ziemlich "schlecht"     aber vlt reicht es Dir...? Was hast Du denn für Kopfhörer, wenn Du Musik hörst?. Was ist denn mit der Maus, ist die kaputt? ^^  Die G105 ist IMHO etwas zu teuer. WENN man ne "gute" will, dann direkt ganz hoch gehen und ne mechanische holen - bei "normalen" Tastaturen aber kriegst Du für um die 30€ sicher genug, die nicht schlechter als ie G105 sind. Und wenn Du bisher mit ner Laptop-Tastatur klargekommen bist, also, ich sag mal so: auch ambitionierte Hobbygamer werden nicht wegen einer 20€ teurerer Tastatur wirklich merkbar Gamen. 


Wegen der GTX 770: an sich ist die schon so 30-40€ teurer als die R9 280X ^^  UND die AMD-Karte hat 3GB standardmäßig - könnte passieren, dass Du schon in RELATIV naher Zukunft mit 2GB nicht mehr ganz auskommst bei den schöneren Detailstufen


----------



## rafinator (22. September 2014)

Stimmt, ihr habt da eig. recht. Will vllt mehr als es mir evtl .bringt. Bin ja kein PC Gamer gewesen bis aufn bissl CSS und will das mega Equip, ist ja Quatsch. Also gut, dann Maus Sharkoon, nur die Tastatur hat schlechte Bewertungen, daher würde ich trotz des 20€-Preises ganz gern auf eine andere ausweichen und fand da die G105 eben ganz cool. Aber nehm auch günstigere, wenns sein muss.

Heaset hab ich absolut keine Ahnung. Hab hier eins liegen mitnem Wackelkontakt, von Speedlink das Medusa NX. egen des ackelkontakts weil ich wohl zu oft übers Kabel drüber gerollt bin oder so, benutze ich es aber schon seit nem jahr oder so nicht mehr. Derzeit nutze ich meine iPhone-Kopfhörer  Also die normalen Stöpsel


----------



## svd (22. September 2014)

Die G105 macht sich auch auf meinem Schreibtisch breit. 

Nette Beleuchtung, bis auf die Rück- und die fette Entertaste sind die Tasten gleichmäßig und nicht zu hell ausgeleuchtet, können mittig und um den Ziffernblock herum aber
dunkler erscheinen, je flacher der Blickwinkel darauf wird.

Mich stört allerdings, dass einige Tasten angefangen haben, zu quietschen. Die Oberfläche der häufig benützten Tasten ist auch schon glatt gerieben. 
Da ich die Tastatur damals, kaum gebraucht, für ca. 20€ gekauft habe, kann ich das verschmerzen. Aber neu geht der Preis ja an die 50€. Das ist definitiv zu viel.

Unter 60€ würde ich auf jeden Fall lieber ein Cherry MX-Board 3.0, mit den Schaltern meiner Wahl, holen, oder, wenn Beleuchtung erwünscht wird, zB die Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Pro.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

Also, scheinbar gibt es kaum mehr gute Tastaturen für 30-40€ - man könnte natürlich einfach eine Standardtastatur nehmen und auf "für Gaming gedacht" verzichten...

Oder versuch es mit der, da gibt es nicht soooo viele Meinungen, aber die sind an sich gut A4TECH X7-G800V Programmierbare Gaming-Tastatur schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  und zb bei hardwareversand, falls Du da den PC bestellst, gibt es die für 18€, bei mindfactory 22€ A4Tech X7 G800V Gaming Keyboard, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rafinator (22. September 2014)

Okay danke für die Info, dann sag ich wohl auch nein zur Logitech!

Herb, deine A4 Tech sieht ganz interessant aus, zumindest was Bewertung/Preis betrifft. Ist grad auf den Favoritenplatz gerutscht, zusammen mit ner günstigen aber guten Gaming Maus.

Nur eine Frage noch. Wenn Headset USB ist, maus und Tastatur auch USB, da muss ich doch grad mal nachschauen, wieviel USB Eingänge mein gehäuse hat, oder wird das nicht eng?


----------



## svd (22. September 2014)

Nur, wenn du für Maus und Tastatur wirklich die Anschlüsse im Frontpanel verwenden möchtest.

Ich behaupte mal einfach, dass der Großteil der User "permanente" Hardware eher hinten am Mainboard angestöpselt hat.
Sofern der PC nicht "im Kasterl" steht, natürlich.

Es gibt natürlich Gehäuse, welche zB vorne 2x USB 2.0, 1x USB 3.0 Anschlüsse beherbergen.
Oder zB Monitore oder Tastaturen mit integriertem USB HUB, wo sich bequem das Headset anschließen ließe.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2014)

Maus+Tastatur macht "man" hinten am PC dran, und vorne kommen eigentlich nur ein USB-Stick dran, wenn du mal Daten übertragen willst, und ein USB-Headset, wobei man selbst das hinten anschließen könnte. Und hinten hast Du immer mind 6x USB.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (22. September 2014)

Das Headset habe ich bei mir als einziges "permanentes" Teil am Frontsteckplatz vom Gehäuse, der Rest ist hinten dran. Von daher sollte das dann kein Problem sein und ich würde auch dazu raten, so viel wie möglich hinten anzuschließen und die vorderen Plätze dann für USB-Sticks oder externe Festplatten zu verwenden, die halt öfter gewechselt werden.


----------



## rafinator (23. September 2014)

Ja genau, hab nochmal nachgeschaut, mein H97 hat selbstverständlich genug USB Plätze.

Hab jetzt derzeit meinen neuen Monitor, den ich bekommen habe an meinen laptop angeschlossen (bis mein PC dann da und zusammengebaut ist) und mein Bildschirm hat auch Audio und Micro Eingänge, allerdings ist das ziemlich leise alles, selbst wenn ich die Lautstärke mit dem regler maximiere. Liegt das am Bildschirm oder an der Verbindung mit meinem Laptop, weil der war mit Headset immer laut genug? Hoffe, dass es am PC dann nicht so leise ist, wenn ich mit Headset spiele...


----------



## svd (23. September 2014)

Bekommt der Monitor den Sound via HDMI, oder ein 3.5mm Klinkrnkabel?

Und hast du schon mal beide Regler auf Maximum grestellt? Also, sowohl den Windows, als auch den Monitor Lautstärkeregler?

Es kann nämlich gut sein, dass der Monitor das Eingangssignal nur durchschleift und nicht verstärkt, es maximal leiser machen kann.


----------



## rafinator (23. September 2014)

lel
Ich bin doch echt ein Depp. Normalerweise bin ich so experimentierfreudig mit neuer Hardware und hier iwie so zögerlich. Ja, klar. Danke! War natürlich noch nicht einmal im Monitor-Menü drin und da war die Lautstärke selbstverständlich auf gehörfreundliche 30/100 eingestellt. So jetzt wurds echt langsam peinlich, ich wende mich dann evtl. nochmal an euch, falls es neue Fragen gibt. Jetzt kümmer ich mich erstmal darum die hardware anzuschaffen 

Aber schonmal jetzt ein großer Dank an alle, die hier mitgewirkt haben im Thread. Am Ende ist jedes Hardwareteil eben ein bestimmtes und ich kann nicht jedem Tipp nacheifern oder ihn "erfüllen", aber im roßen und Ganzen habe ich schon wieder mehr einen Blick in die Hardwarewelt bekommen und das hatte ich das lezzte mal, da waren 1gb ddr3 ram und ne graka mit 512mb schon was richtig gutes!
 
Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2014)

Beim Headset: wenn es USB hat, dann hat es eine eigene Soundkarte - da kann der PC gar keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## rafinator (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi ho!

Heute ist alles angekommen und habe es alles zusammengebaut. Testversion von Windows ist drauf und läuft, wird aber nach meinem Urlaub nächstes Wochenende dann uggradet auf Professional 64bit, was leider noch nciht angekommen ist.

2 kleine Mankos hab ich allerdings:

Und zwar: Warum zum henker sagt einem niemand, dass man eine WLan Karte oder nen Stick benötigt  Dachte immer, dass das alles übers mainboard läuft... (zu lange laptop und Konsolengebrauch  ) ...also mit zocken wirds daher vorm Urlaub nix mehr, hab nämlich kein Internet und LAN ist bei mir keine Option (spiele auf der Straße :p )
Was empfehlt ihr? Karte? Stick? Hersteller?

2. manko: In der Bildschirmanpassung von Windows hab ich 1920x1080 stehen.. also 24'' Standard halt. Aber trotzdem hab ich rundherum ca. 1-2cm nen schwarzen Balken... das war vorher bei Laptop-->Bildschirm noch nicht der Fall. Ersta nachdem ich den Sapphire Treiber installiert hatte und die Auflösung von den Ursprungs 800x600 automatisch hoch ist, kamen die schwarzen Balken. ??!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2014)

Also, WLAN für nen Stand-PC ist halt kein Standard - die weitaus meisten Leute können LAN-Kabel nutzen und machen das dann auch, ist vor allem für Multiplayer eh die bessere Wahl - WLAN onboard aber haben nur ganz wenige Mainboards. Das ist nicht wie bei Laptops, die ja zum "Rumtragen" gedacht sind, und sei es nur in der Wohnung, so dass WLAN selbstverständlich ist  

Es gibt viele gute Sticks, aber zb der AVM FritzWlan-Stick N http://www.amazon.de/AVM-FRITZ-WLAN-Stick-Mbit/dp/B00B29J7RK   ist so oder so ganz gut - kann aber sein, dass du günstiger einen findest, der für dich genausogut ist. ^^


Wegen des Monitors: was für Kabel nutzt Du? Es sollte DVI oder HDMI sein.


----------



## rafinator (1. Oktober 2014)

Nutze HDMI Kabel... alles exakt gleich wie beim Lappi. Einfach grad provisorisch zum Testen quer durch Zimmer verlegt... PC steht ja noch offen im Raum


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du denn nur die Treiber von CD installiert? Du solltest unbedingt die NEUESTEN Treiber aus dem Netz installieren, auch fürs Board. Letztere beim Boardhersteller, die für die Grafikkarte bei amd.de - kannst die ja per Lappi runterladen und auf nen USB-Stick kopieren.

Und wenn es dann noch Balken hat: im Catalyst Control Center auf "meine Digitalen Flachbildschirme", dann Eigenschaften => GPU Skalierung. Damit solltest Du es hinbekommen.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ist das vielleicht noch eine Alternative zum WLAN-Stick: Flachkabel 20m weiß? Nutze ich bei mir auch und ist dann wesentlich stabiler. Sonst würde ich dir auch eher zu einem Stick raten, den kannst du notfalls noch an ein USB-Verlängerungskabel dran hängen und justieren, falls du direkt beim Tower keinen Empfang haben solltest.


----------



## rafinator (2. Oktober 2014)

Also, hab einen WLAN-Stick gefunden und Internet funzt... wie ihr merken würdet, wenn ihr wüsstet, dass ich vom PC aus schreibe :p

Habe jetzt an einem Zieh-Regler im AMD Control Center den schwarzen Rand kleiner machen können... war so ähnlich wie bei dem Erst-Start eines Konsolen-Spiels, da passt man auch die Bildschrimbreite und Höhe an. Ich weiß nicht genau, aber es könnte sein, dass es das ist, was Herbboy mit GPU-Skalierung meinte 

Bin jetzt vorerst sau happy. Verdanke ja so einiges euch Jungs!! Und noch ein paar anderen innem anderen Forum. Geilo! 4k Videos auf Youtube laufen schonmal ohne zu ruckeln...


----------

